# HPA Dogbone vs 034 Dogbone?



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried out the 034 density line dogbone mount? It's 60 durometer in comparison to HPA's 75 durometer (stiffer) puck. HPA's has some vibration with it due to the stiffness. Aside from this HPA has the "core interlock" design. 

Will there really be noticeable difference between the two? 034's dogbone is $60 with a group buy going on at only $45...whereas HPA's puck is in the $180 range. 

Any thoughts on this?? 

034 Group Buy (MKV Forum)


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

034 has gotten reviews that say it gave a lot more vibrations. 

I would go with whats cheapest though. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

keep in mind that the hpa one is only the bottom half of the mount where the 034 one is both the top and bottom.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

you can separate the two and just get the lower puck mount in the group buy though. i've already got a BFI tranny mount insert, all i need is the lower puck now. i'm just trying to figure out if the HPA puck is a significantly better part considering it's over 4x the price


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

itskohler said:


> 034 has gotten reviews that say it gave a lot more vibrations.
> 
> I would go with whats cheapest though. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

LampyB said:


> ...I'm just trying to figure out if the HPA puck is a significantly better part considering it's over 4x the price...


 Think in terms of build quality and durability...remember, before this was a major production part, it was used exclusively in our HPA project cars...:thumbup: 

Second point, there is something to be said for owning the core interlock from start to finish. We designed and developed the part, and have it produced locally to ensure high quality. :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


 What?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. why not both?  

i mean: upper 034 and lower HPA.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

itskohler said:


> What?


 I was just contemplating the statement "go with what's cheapest"...


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol.. why not both?
> 
> i mean: upper 034 and lower HPA.


 That's what I did.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> That's what I did.


 is it hard on the car, and too many vibes? 

cause as is, i have damaged my exhaust 3 times (since the engine barely moves, the exhaust takes the full hit) so i dont really want things a lot tigher


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was just contemplating the statement "go with what's cheapest"...


 I think that some people are more concerned about where their hard earned money goes than others. I happen to be very concerned about what I buy and research the siht out of everything I am buying. And at that large of a difference in price, it's a no brainer. 

But not everyone is as concerned about that as I am. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

itskohler said:


> I think that some people are more concerned about where their hard earned money goes than others. I happen to be very concerned about what I buy and research the siht out of everything I am buying. And at that large of a difference in price, it's a no brainer.
> 
> But not everyone is as concerned about that as I am. :thumbup:


 Totally understandable, and well said. :beer: 

...just have a look at the reviews on the HPA Dog Bone, they speak for themselves...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Totally understandable, and well said. :beer:
> 
> ...just have a look at the reviews on the HPA Dog Bone, they speak for themselves...


 Hell ya they do! :thumbup: for a well made product!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...just have a look at the reviews on the HPA Dog Bone, they speak for themselves...


 yes, the reviews are definitely good. i'm more concerned with the lack of reviews on 034's product than I am with the price of HPA's product. i'll most likely pick up the HPA puck in around a month when I actually have time to install it.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> is it hard on the car, and too many vibes?
> 
> cause as is, i have damaged my exhaust 3 times (since the engine barely moves, the exhaust takes the full hit) so i dont really want things a lot tigher


 I haven't actually checked my exhaust but it does rattle on occasion now, though I chalk that a bit up to the Eurojet header/high flow cat not mounting to all of the stock mounting points (which I do intend to fix).


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Mount is totally worth it. In my case, I found the exhaust rattles to be diminished after installing HPAs puck. I have the red one.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------

